# Vivarium Backgrounds - What do you look for?



## ViviScape (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

As some of you may know im currently in the process of designing and manufacturing vivarium backgrounds made from resin. Ive been on/off this idea since 2006 and over the past 6 years i have developed my ideas from custom made grout based backgrounds all the way through to my latest method of moulding and resin casting.

Over the past 6 months i have been tossing and turning whether to stay on this path. I discovered aqua-maniacs who do amazingly detailed 3D rock backgrounds and i realised i would struggle to compete in the same industry with them. But then i started questioning what about their backgrounds was so good? I realised i wouldnt actually purchase their backgrounds for my own uses because they lacked functionality (in my opinion). They were very attractive and would improve the appearance of any dull wooden paneled habitat, but my water dragons would still not be able to 'use' it. There were no horizontal basking ledges (something im very keen on in my designs). there appeared to be no prominent features that pertruded more than 50-70mm. They serve as a vertical climbing wall. And thats not something im really interested in from an aboreal species point of view.

So my question is this;
What do you look for in a vivarium background? functionality or aesthetics? Should i continue to develop designs that incorporate more features such as basking ledges, horizontal climbing spaces, high level feeder/water dishes? Or leave my hobby-business (which has the habit of draining my money and time) to the likes of Aqua-maniacs?

Below are some images of my vivarium i did for my water dragons in 2006 which inspired me, after so many positive comments, to start producing other backgrounds. Please note my skills for replicating natural rock have greatly improved since i did this, although i still would not be able to compete on the level of detail aqua-maniacs produce.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks pretty good to me. I like the backgrounds that aquamaniac make but as you say they are good to look at but not functional. I would like to see a background with planting pockets to give a more natural look.


----------

